# urgent, tell me best weightlifting shoes to get



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

and hopefully im able to get it locally

btw, do not tell me the nike  ones that are like $200


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 6, 2012)

I like low-top Chuck Taylor's


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

low top chucks do the job????

i like that option!!!!!!!!

i have these adidas ones now, but i feel a lil off doing squats


----------



## Drexel (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> low top chucks do the job????
> 
> i like that option!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have these adidas ones now, but i feel a lil off doing squats



Maybe changing your technique would be wiser and cheaper.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 6, 2012)

You won't be disappointed. I think they are fantastic for lifting, otherwise I hate them.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

my trechnique is fine

what is with these forums???


I ask a question,and I get answers that have nothing to do with my question

I want a pair of wl shoes,ok???


If i say I want a power bar, are you going to tell me just get a set of dumbbells????


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

I like a flat bottom high top. I'm a Jordan whore, so if you go that direction, you might have to spend a c note. It's worth the $ for the right support - and it also depends on how the arch of your foot is.....


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

HYPO, U HAve a link to it????

my arch is avg,pretty good actually


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

^ I order from www.eastbay.com. 
 Click on men's shoes and browse, they have just about everything!

Or Champs.com


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

ty

u like these???
2012 Rogue Weightlifting Shoes


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a pair before. I liked them for squatting and dead lifting . Those would be good


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

get outta town,really????

ive heard they are the best. are they really as firm and secure as the reviews claim???

if theyre not,ill just get chucks


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I like low-top Chuck Taylor's



x2 BUT all black high tops best for squats and deads Wrestling shoes are good too actually used to wear them all the time.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

all black high tops,flat soles????
Which brand you use?


----------



## Luxx (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ty
> 
> u like these???
> 2012 Rogue Weightlifting Shoes




I just bought these. Rogue do-win. I fugging love them. Feels so much better doing squats and deads.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> all black high tops,flat soles????
> Which brand you use?


Piperlime


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

is size normal?



Luxx said:


> I just bought these. Rogue do-win. I fugging love them. Feels so much better doing squats and deads.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> get outta town,really????
> 
> ive heard they are the best. are they really as firm and secure as the reviews claim???
> 
> if theyre not,ill just get chucks



I got a pair from a friend in 2008.. I use them periodically


----------



## Luxx (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> is size normal?



Yes, I'm size 10. Ordered a 10 and fits perfect.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ugly as shit enough said !!!!!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

You know you can get shoes wide right . Mostly online most stores only carry then unless you order them in the store. I usually get a 10w or 10xw it is so much nicer because my pinky toe used to blow out the side of my shoes in a month or less.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

i have wide feet for my length,I think


can barely fit in adidas and nike. my foot blows out the shoe


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 6, 2012)

I've had good experience thus far with asics


----------



## jimm (Jun 8, 2012)

lmfao at training shoes


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

No shoes.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 8, 2012)

No shoes in the gym?


----------



## lemon_ (Jun 8, 2012)

chuck taylors are good shoes to lift weights with but they are not weightlifting shoes.
Adidas weightlifting shoes are the only that I tried and I recommend them, just don't get the crossfit ones (the cheapest), dowin should be ok as well, rogues will be fine.


----------



## Compoundsets (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been wearing five fingers for the last few months, I really can't compare them to any "weight lifting shoes" I definitely like lifting in them as opposed to regular sneakers, more stable when squatting and deadlifting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

i have to get some chucks asap

my shoes are hurting my squat form

i really need to get a fix on my form quickly.  i actually managed to hurt my shoulder a lil yesterday squatting

i dont know what im doing wrong, and no one at my gym knows a thing about powerlifting


----------



## jimm (Jun 9, 2012)

lol i like arnolds "training shoes"


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah i did the barefoot thing for a couple of months and ended up with a bunionette on my outer sole. I wear Nike Air LTD's for lifting because my feet are shot. Plantar fasciitis, calluses, bunionettes. i need that air cushion plus i use gel inserts.


----------



## colochine (Jun 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> No shoes in the gym?



I seen it for squats and deadlifts alot. 

I don't do it though lol I wear new balance 574's.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 9, 2012)

Yo Pars, you mentioned something about your squat form. Have you watched these vids?


----------



## 200+ (Jun 9, 2012)

I like these, and the're cheap


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

ty for the vid

i hurt my shoulder squattig yesterday. i mean its fine now, but my right shoulder was killing me during the squat

im gonna look at those vids now,and might go to a different gym even for just 1 day to learn correct bar position on my back. bar position is my weak spot


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 9, 2012)

2011 Pendlay WL - Gray

I have been really eyeing these bad boys up.  I guess the little bit of a heel is supposed to allow to to go deeper in your squat.  I haven't spent over $40 for a pair of shoes in many...many...many years though, so the $120 price tag is


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

the pendlays are the same shoe ads the rogjue do ins

im with u, i never spend more than 50 or 60

i think im getting some chucks tomorrow


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

Nike tiempo. Adidas samba. Cheap indoor soccer shoees (not turf shoes). Flat sole, form to your foot, and cheap. Puma has a few styles, same with all shoe companies, never paid morethan 30 a pair


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

Drexel said:


> Maybe changing your technique would be wiser and cheaper.



^this or try barefoot training with squats and deads.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

and why exactly is this urgent???


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 14, 2012)

thread's a bit old now

not urgent now


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

think??


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd only drop the dough for "weight lifting shoes (meaning strap shoes with a wooden heel)" if I were competing in Olympic weight lifting.

Otherwise, it really isn't worth the money. The reason for the high heel is to be able to stay upright in a deep squat when catching a clean or snatch. Also, the wooden sole lends itself to supreme stability against the sole and floor. If you are going to get real weight lifting shoes, most Oly lifters use Adidas brand. 

I really like the Converse All-Stars. Cheap, durable and effective. Adidas Sambas are pretty good too.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> 2011 Pendlay WL - Gray
> 
> I have been really eyeing these bad boys up.  I guess the little bit of a heel is supposed to allow to to go deeper in your squat.  I haven't spent over $40 for a pair of shoes in many...many...many years though, so the $120 price tag is



I own those shoes. Trust me, they won't magically make you squat more. However, they really are great for the Olympic lifts. They help you get into a deep squat with an upright position (necessary for not dumping catches forwards). You do need good ankle and hip good regardless of the shoes though.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Yeah i did the barefoot thing for a couple of months and ended up with a bunionette on my outer sole. I wear Nike Air LTD's for lifting because my feet are shot. Plantar fasciitis, calluses, bunionettes. i need that air cushion plus i use gel inserts.



Shoes designed to cushion actually absorb force from you as you push the bar up during squats therefore lowering the amount of weight you put up while exerting the same force.  More work less result.  There's a reason weightlifting shoes don't cushion.


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got myself a pair of terra plana vivobarefoot's. Made for barefoot runners, excellent for the barefoot lifting feel.


----------

